# Terrorritter



## DamokIes (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab sie ja bisher schon fast alle mal gehabt. Blondinen,Rotschöpfe, welche mit schwarzen Haaren und auch die mit ohne Haare.
Ich rede natürlich von den Charakterklassen in WoW! Angefangen beim Hexer, dann den Schurken, über den Paladin zum Priester, 
anschließend den Jäger und zuletzt einen Schamanen. Was mir noch als virtuelle Kerbe im Bettpfosten fehlt ist ein Tank. 
Die Sache ist beschlossen, ich level mir jetzt einen...
Krieger? Och nööööööö!
Druiden? Buuuuhhhh.
Dann Paladin? Hatte ich doch schon.
Ich hab's, Todesritter! Yeahhhhh!

Ergo habe ich von Anfang an geplant, meinen Todesritter als Tank zu spielen und bin deshalb von vornherein
bei den Questbelohnungen auf die Tankausrüstung gegangen. Dank der tatkräftigen Unterstützung meiner
Gilde (bei der ich mich hier nochmal ausdrücklich und in aller Form bedanken möchte) habe ich es auch in
relativ kurzer Zeit geschafft mit meinem Verteidigungswert über die magische Grenze von 540 zu gelangen. 
Es heißt, ab diesem Wert sei man critimmun. Denn vorher braucht man gar nicht erst versuchen, eine heroische
Instanz durchzutanken. Man könnte höchstens mal schnell einspringen, um einen Krieger/Pala/Bärchentank der gleich
vorm abnippeln ist, kurzfristig die Aggro abzunehmen. Aber das ist dann auch wirklich das höchste der Gefühle.
Und wie habe ich mich ehrlich gefreut, als ich dann endlich, dank eines hergestellten Gürtels  *wink Öhrchen*, den 
Verteidigungswert 544 erreichte und ich mich endlich auf die Menschheit losgelassen konnte. 
Nur die Menschheit in Form meiner Gilde ist auch nicht ständig online. Also muß dringend Ersatz her! 
Ich bin jetzt total geil aufs tanken! Wie ein Abhängiger mit Instanzdrogenentzugserscheinung, nehme ich auch eine 
dusselige Methadon-Randomgruppe in kauf.
In so einen Fall, bin ich mir dann auch nicht zu schade, mich wie eine Bordsteinschwalbe jedem Hans-Franz an den Hals
zu werfen, der auch nur entfernt danach aussieht, dass er demnächst eine Instanzgruppe anheuern möchte.
Nun haben das horizontale Gewerbe und Todesrittertanks eine Gemeinsamkeit, die ich nicht bedacht habe.
Sie existieren zwar, aber niemand will offiziell etwas mit ihnen zu tun haben. Nicht mal ein bißchen!
Doch Hand aufs Herz, hinter verschlossenen Türen würde sich jeder von uns ganz gerne mal von einem Deathknight so 
richtig ordentlich durchtanken lassen. *zwinker* *zwinker*

An dieser Stelle wird es mal wieder Zeit für eine meiner Verschwörungstheorien.
Denn ich glaube mittlerweile fest daran, dass es spezielle Trainigslager gibt, in dem vereinzelte WoW-Spieler zu einer 
Antitodesrittersondereinheit ausgebildet werden. Wer diese Bootcamps betreibt und was deren Beweggründe sind ist mir bis dato
allerdings noch schleierhaft. Ich rate mal ins Blaue hinein und schiebe es einfach Bin Laden und seiner Crew in die Schuhe.
Blizzard ist nun mal ein amerikanischer Konzern. Also gehört er und seine neue "Superheldenklasse" auch sabotiert!
Welchen anderen Grund könnte es auch sonst haben, dass dieses FBI/CIA-Gesocks die WoW-Chatkanäle überwacht?
Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, habe ich schon mal beobachtet, wie ein Hordler auf seinem Flugreittier direkt in das 
Seherbankgebäude in Shattrath hineingeflogen ist und kurze Zeit später konnte ich dasselbe auf der Aldorseite beobachten. 
Während man im Alteracgebirge nun so eine Art "Ground Zero" bestaunen kann. Mysteriös!
Spekulationen eurerseits sind natürlich gern gesehen in diesem Thread!

Die Terroristen lassen sich einfach gesagt, grob in drei Fraktionen unterteilen.

1. die Türsteher 
Diese werden in bestehende Gruppen geschleust, die im SNG-Kanal nach einem Tank für heroische Instanzen suchen.
Sobald ein Todesritter eingeladen wird, erschallt folgende Phrase:
"Ey, du kommst hier nicht mit rein!" Das ist der Standardsatz, der jedem Türsteher per Hypnose eingetrichtert wird.
Hinterfragt man sein Instanzeingangsmantra, so erhält man die simple Erklärung:
"Schau dir doch mal dein Equipment an! Scheißhose! Mistschuhe! Kackhelm! Pissumhang! 
(Sein Repertoire an Exkrementkraftausdrücken ist unerschöpflich) Dich nehmen wir so nicht mit! 
Und man wird ohne weiteren Kommentar aus der Gruppe gekickt.

2. Der Professor Dr. Dr. WoW
Die Ausbildung dieser Fraktion gestaltet sich schwierig und langwierig. Hierbei muß dem Terroristen facettenreiches, aber 
gefährliches Semifachwissen vermittelt werden, welches dem Todesritterspieler solange in Form von statistischen Werten um
die Ohren gehauen wird, bis dieser nach kurzer Zeit selbst daran glaubt, super schlecht zu sein und dass ein Todesritter an sich
schon so scheiße ist, dass es nur noch lohnt sich eine beliebige andere Charakterklasse hochzuspielen und den bestehenden DK 
zu löschen oder besser gleich ganz mit WoW aufzuhören. Oder was noch sehr viel besser wäre, sich umzubringen!
Gerade gestern wollte mir einer dieser Jungs glaubhaft machen, dass mein Deathknight-Tank erst mit 550 (!) Verteidigungswert 
critimmun ist und das ich mit 544 nicht mitgenommen werde. 
Für einen kurzen Moment habe ich wirklich selbst dran geglaubt und musste das erstmal bei WoWWiki nachschlagen.
Ich Dussel! Ich bin so ein leichtgläubiges Opfer! Leider habe ich davon keinen Screenshot gemacht und so kann ich nun nur darauf 
hoffen, dass ihr mir glaubt, dass ich hier und jetzt keinen Müll erzähle. 

3. Der Maulwurf.
Die wohl nervigste Terroristenform überhaupt. Das Maulwurfgehirn wird radioaktiv verstrahlt und er verhält sich völlig 
unauffällig, bis es zum ersten Pull in der Instanz kommt, um dann seiner teuflischen Bestimmung nachzukommen. 
Folgende Situation:
Die Gruppe knallt sich Fläschchen und Bufffood rein, tauscht Schriftrollen und Klassenbuffs aus, während ich sinnigerweise
die Reihenfolge der Symbole erkläre, mit denen ich jeden einzelen Mob gekennzeichnet habe. 
Ihr kennt bestimmt alle das albernen Kinderlied, "Laterne, Laterne. Sonne Mond und Sterne."?
Die Laterne ist in diesem Fall der Totenkopf und der Rest erklärt sich ja quasi von allein. 
Ich bekomme allgemeine Zustimmung und das ist mein "Go!"
Also hole ich mir den Totenkopf per Todesgriff in meinen "Tod und Verfallkreis" doch in diesem Moment offenbart der Maulwurf
seine häßliche Teufelsfratze. In meinem Beispiel ist der Maulwurf mal ein Hexenmeister. Es funktioniert aber auch mit jeder 
X-beliebigen Klasse. Dieser Duke muß mir erstmal zeigen, wo der Nukehammer so hängt und saatet wie ein Begaster, die restliche
Mobgruppe voll, noch bevor diese meine Todeszone erreicht hat. Logisch, dass die an mir vorbei und in meine Schutzbefohlenengruppe 
rennen, um dort erstmal so richtig aufzuräumen. In dieser Reihenfolge passiert dort folgendes:
Hexer down. 
Heiler down. 
Tank down. 
Und wenn der Rest nicht so schlau war rauszurennen, wird der auch gleich umgenietet. Das nimmt der Maulwurf dann zum Anlass:
"Ich hab doch gewusst das der Todesritter als Tank nichts taugt!" zu grölen, und verläßt die Gruppe.
Ist ja klar, dass der Rest der Truppe, zumindest der Teil der nicht mitbekommen hat, was da eben genau geschehen ist,
auch sauer auf den Todesritter ist und ebenfalls kommentarlos die Gruppe verlässt.


Na gut. Wenn die Randomgruppen glauben möchten, dass ich als Tank nichts tauge, versuche ich halt als Schadensklasse in die 
Instanzen mitgenommen zu werden. Falls ein Mitkommen meinerseits nicht von Professor Dr. Dr. Türsteher verhindert wird,
mit der Frage wieviel DPS ich fahre, denn die ist mit meinem Tankequip eher minderwertig, kann ich ja auf eine droppende
Tankklamotte mit "Bedarf" würfeln, falls der amtierende Tank diese schon hat, oder nicht mehr braucht.
Ach halt! Da gibt es ja noch die vierte Terroristenklasse. Der Miesmacher. Und der schreit dann:
"Als DD darfst du nicht auf Tankklamotten würfeln!"




Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## LyráAhdri (22. Februar 2009)

ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (22. Februar 2009)

herrlich - wie immer 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Februar 2009)

besser als der letzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie wahr...


----------



## krish_mage (22. Februar 2009)

Hat schon etwas, weil es mittlerweile so viele DK's ohne skill gibt. Es gibt schon genug die es echt gut beherrschen, doch manchmal überkommt einen einfach das gefühl, das jeder, der mit einer anderen klasse nix draufhat, sich einen DK erstellt.

Aber dein Thread ist echt ein Schmunzeln wert, kann dir aber auch nur zustimmen.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerok (22. Februar 2009)

Been there seen it all. Mal im ernst lass dir nix erzählen, denn die die am lautesten schreien beherrschen ihre Klasse nicht zu Genüge. Ich hab selbst oft genug getankt und spätestens seit dem Patch das die Tankfähigkeiten verbessert hat sollten sich die Besserwisser zurückhalten, oder selbst einen DK hochspielen. Und welch Wunder sie werden feststellen es ist weder unmöglich noch Hexerei, wenn, ja wenn sich die Gruppe an das Instanzen 1x1 hält, in diesem Sinne: Keep it up!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Demisia

P.S: Wenn schon Flamen dann bitte Ingame auf dem Server Todeswache per Wisp. Ich bin bereit mir eure "Beschwerden" anzuhören, behalte mir aber das recht vor Euch auszulachen!


----------



## Larison (22. Februar 2009)

Danke Dir.
Ich dachte schon, ich bin einer der wenigen, den es so sehr nervt. 
Blizz hat den DK nun mal eingebaut und man sollte ihn auch aktzeptieren.

Ich finde den DK als Klasse super. Er macht mir im Moment deutlich mehr Spaß als meine anderen Klassen.
Wobei das sich natürlich jederzeit auch wieder ändern kann.

Auf jeden Fall ein gute Bericht über die Unwägbarkeiten von Intolleranten Spielern.

Gruß
Lari


----------



## Lefrondon (22. Februar 2009)

Wie immer genial. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## chopi (22. Februar 2009)

Gefällt mir,wo war hier noch mal der "Bedankenbutton" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konnte zwar als "Nichtwow´ler" nicht laut loslachen,war aber sehr schön zu lesen,wie die restlichen ja auch.


----------



## Focht (22. Februar 2009)

wo du recht hast haste recht aber bei der verschwörung setze ich eher auf ne ultrakonservative kirchliche institution xD


----------



## Thevike (22. Februar 2009)

nett geschrieben ^^

Aber ich kann da nicht ganz zustimmen. Ich habe auch Abneigungen gegenüber DK.
Das äußert sich nicht so, dass ich keine DKs mitnehme, ganz im Gegenteil, das kann eine echte Bereicherung sein in Instanzen.
Ich spiele selbst auch grade einen DK hoch und ich kann nur sagen das ich sie alles andere als balanced finde. Man macht ungewöhnlich viel Schaden und dazu dann noch eine derartige Eigenheilung... Nebenbei tragen DKs noch Platte und haben ungewöhnlich viel Parierwertung.

Für einen Raid/eine Gruppe ist das ja schön, wo alle an einem Strang ziehen, aber im PvP oder im Vergleich wer mehr Schaden macht etc. find ich das einfach zu krass. Daher mein Vorbehalt gegenüber DKs.

Auch wenn ich in dem Punkt (was die Grundeinstellung gegenüber DKs angeht) zwar nicht mit dir übereinstimme, und dennoch der Überzeugung bin das die Spieler und nicht die Chars bewertet werden sollten, find ich den Text ganz nett.


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Endlich wieder ein echter Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewita (22. Februar 2009)

Mhhh es giebt leute die spielen ihren Dk aus fun und es giebt Leute die spielen ihren Dk ernsthaft .... ich gehöhre zu den ernsthaften Dk Spielern und kann mich über meine Dps net beschweren hat sich bis jetzt auch kein anderer.

Ich habe noch einen Tank und einen Healer als Mainchars der Dk kommt zwar erst an dritter stelle ich spiele aber jeden Char ernsthaft den ich Hochspiele. Und bevor sich hier jemand beschwert zockt euch einen Dk auf 80 geht mit Leuten in eine Ini mal kuggen ob ihrs drauf hättet(an die Flamer). 

Was meint Ihr wie es mir auf den Geist geht ständig zu höhren ... kannst mal Tanken.... kannst mal Healen.... den denk ich mir ``Klar gehst mit und holst dir nen paar Heromarken`` Gutgläubig wie man ist vertraut man den anderen das alles klappt und den kommt das gevipe weil mache ihre Klassen absolut nicht beherschen... und ich rede nicht nur von Dk`s sondern andere Klassen auch ist eher selten das sich nen dk in ne grp zu mir verirrt.

Was ich damit sage will ist es giebt überall Crap, bei den Dks fällts nur extrem auf weil es zu viele giebt ... naja noch .... das legt sich wieder.

Und im nächsten Add on heult ihr alle(auch Dks) über die nächste Heldenklasse rum!

Mfg Lewita


----------



## mckayser (22. Februar 2009)

total nice und trifft meine Gefühle als willigen DK-Tank schon ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumir (22. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ....
> Doch Hand aufs Herz, hinter verschlossenen Türen würde sich jeder von uns ganz gerne mal von einem Deathknight so
> richtig ordentlich durchtanken lassen. *zwinker* *zwinker*
> ....


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der rest is natürlich auch geil!


----------



## TanaTusBRB (22. Februar 2009)

coole anspielung auf 11. sep.^^

hm naja schwer vorstellbar, dass leute im allg. was dagegen haben, dass ein dd dk auf tank sachen würfelt... wenn er vorher fragt oder warten, ob tank bedarf macht oder nich isses doch wirklich egal...

aber ich hab schon welche erlebt, die dann einfach bedarf knallen... das is nunmal unter aller sau

und dass den dk keiner mag, liegt wohl auch an den menschen, der den spielen.... meine erfahrungen sind auch sehr negativ... die netten und coolen dk, die ich getroffen hab, waren leider nur ausnahme


----------



## SixNight (22. Februar 2009)

wie immer sehr gut geschriebener text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (22. Februar 2009)

Wie immer richtig geil.


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Einfach geil!!!!!!


----------



## Bröselmonster (22. Februar 2009)

Vorweg: Super geschrieben wiedermal.
Aber ich hab mit meinem tank dk bis jetz weder Probleme gehabt Gruppen für Instanzen zu finden noch diese zu tanken.
Und übrigens: Unser 1. dmg Platz im Raid wird im Moment noch recht effektiv von nem dk (nicht von mir bin ja nur offtank) verteidigt.
Aber es gibt wirklich zu viele was wohl auch der Grund is das ich meinen Schurken nachziehe. 
Naja das und fehlender Content bei Raids. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Ulduar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein lol wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (22. Februar 2009)

11111++++


----------



## DamokIes (22. Februar 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> wo du recht hast haste recht aber bei der verschwörung setze ich eher auf ne ultrakonservative kirchliche institution xD



Hmmmm...  Die Kirche. Ja das passt! Erst den Holocaust leugnen und dann den Todesritter madig reden.
Das Konzept geht voll auf!


----------



## stulle8 (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl 
binn gerade frisch 50 geworden und dks kommt mitlerweile als tank in frage und wenn ein lvl 60 dk das nicht schafft in maurodon die agro zu halten(mal abzusehen von dem mob den er gerade zu brei haut) und ich immer kloppe bekommen dann wundert man sich nicht das keiner einen dk will als dd klar zum ziehen auch  aber als mt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht wenn ich der heiler binn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd sagen der dk is der neue jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (22. Februar 2009)

Bei uns auf'm Server lese ich ständig im LFG-Channel: Suchen Tank für xyz-hero, kein DK. Auch schon gelesen: Suchen 3 ramdoms für xyz, keine DKs.

Völlig bekloppt wenn ihr mich fragt.

Ansonsten: 10/10 für Damokles ^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Februar 2009)

Nicht schlecht aber ich fand die ersten zu BC Zeiten am besten!^^


----------



## Lichtdrache (22. Februar 2009)

Nun ist halt als dk.

der schlechte ruf der dks und diese kleinbürgliche hetze und intoleranz an dks kommt fast bis ganz ausschliesslich der kiddies und noobs die den dk zocken.

der rest der dk spieler die nicht so sind werden leider gottes immer in die gleiche schublade geseckt wie auch die dknoobs.

und das resodat dann ist komplette intoleranz und 'neid' anfällen von anderen klassennobbs.

leider ist der dk zum plattenjäger muttiert den jeder noob der kein peil von klassen und dd/tanken hat kann den zocken.

aber die geschichte ist mehr als wahr hab ja selbst dk sage auch dazu 10/10 punkte.

und /sign


----------



## riggedi (22. Februar 2009)

Herrlich Damokles,

nach längerer Abwesenheit mal wieder im Forum unterwegs und sofort Deinen Bericht gelesen. Super geschrieben und ausgesprochen realistisch dargestellt. Spiele zwar immer noch keinen DK, was sich auch  nicht ändern wird, aber als Tank wird man sowieso gern mal gemustert.

Ausserdem: never play random  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## kulunu (22. Februar 2009)

richtig geil hab mich schlapp gelacht.

aber es ist leider Realität mein dk is dd und komme ich in ne grup wird gleich erst mal gemeckert,aber schon nach kurzerzeit sind die größten großmäuler ganz klein wen sie dann keinen dmg machen. ^^ aber die meisten sind mittlerweile soweitgekommen, dass sie merken es is wie mit hunter ,mage und Schurke manche könnens und manche nicht die werden nur von vielen deppern und Trotteln gespielt weil se leicht zu lvln sind. aber richtig dmg zu machen is dann nicht mehr so leicht im RAID^^ 
aber das dürften viele hier schon gesagt oder auch so bemerkt habe


----------



## rocktboyy (22. Februar 2009)

XD diese 4te Terroristen art kenn ich heute in HDB hat der DD geheult weil ich auf die axt bedarfmachen wollte


----------



## Raindog (22. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Hmmmm...  Die Kirche. Ja das passt! Erst den Holocaust leugnen und dann den Todesritter madig reden.
> Das Konzept geht voll auf!




Wohohohoooo Duuude.... egal was du geraucht hast.... ich willauch was von dem Zeug ;-)


Aber Spaß beiseite:

Witzig, bissig und verdammt treffend.


----------



## Birk (23. Februar 2009)

Nice Story wie immer


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Februar 2009)

ich mag den dk auch nicht so sonderlich
aber
richtig gespielt ist er der *beste* tank den es momentan gibt!
innerhalb von wenigen sekunden, alle mobs an sich binden zu können, und das geht auch mit 9 oder 10 mobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nach der 2. / 3. sekunden können sich dds den arsch wegbomben, keiner schafft es auch nur in aggroreichweite zu kommen
es gibt einfach nicht besseres

kleiner tip noch. 1. target markieren reicht, der rest wird eh gebombt^^


PS: tank mich bitte durch jede ini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (23. Februar 2009)

super geil wie immer weiter sooooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Februar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Gefällt mir,wo war hier noch mal der "Bedankenbutton" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann aber schnell raus aus'm WoW Forum!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (23. Februar 2009)

hm hier sagt der maulwurf(hexer) mal was dazu:

1. wer direkt Saatet ist ein Vollnoob

2. es gibt zur Zeit sehr viele Tanks die es einfach nicht auf die Raihe kriegen zu tanken, zB wenn eine mobgruppe kommt, der tank läuft hin, ich setze auf ein mob fde und krieg sofort die aggro von allen, da hat man echt das gefühl der Tank würde irgendwie Seele brechen oder sowas machen


----------



## Agrimor (23. Februar 2009)

Wie immer sehr schön geschrieben.


Du hast halt gleich 2 Probleme auf einmal: Random-Gruppen sollte man sich nur anschließen, wenn man sich vorher ausreichend mit Psychopharmaka zugedröhnt hat. Dann darfst Du noch den schlechten Ruf der DKs ausbaden (geht aber ja Schurken, Jägern und Palas teilweise auch nicht anders). 

Ein gut gespielter DK ist eine Bereicherung für jede Gruppe/Raid aber das ist eben nicht ganz so einfach und die Kiddies finden ihn dann dummerweise noch mindestens so cool wie den Schurken...


----------



## Mardoo (23. Februar 2009)

ich fands eintönig und uninteressant, spiele selber einen dk tank und hatte noch nie solche probleme mit gruppen. Hingegen habe ich oft probleme mit anderen klassen die keinen schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann verlasse ich meistens die gruppe weil mich die anderen stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiss ddler die nicht spielen können! ;D

Aber ma ensthaft...wenn er da reinsaatet, kriegste die aggro normalerweise trotzdem, sollte kein problem sein. Daher würde ich sagen; schande über dich dass du deinen dk nicht spielen kannst und uns bzw. die buffed community damit nervst ;P Alle die geschrieben haben: Klasse, geil, weiter so!, etc. haben entweder keine ahnung oder sind genau so wie er es beschrieben hat ;P

MfG Mardoo


----------



## lustigeThreads (23. Februar 2009)

super lol. zuerst dachte ich wieder einer dieser Heulbeiträge. Aber dann. Als ich zu der Stelle mit dem Maulwurf kam musste ich so dermassen lachen. 
Das beste das passiert jeden Tank, egal welcher Klasse. Hm wer ist nun der gute und der böse? 
Anscheinend haben die Maulwürfer, eine Verwirrungspoltik aufgetragen bekommen, damit man nicht nachvollzieht von welcher Organisation sie kommen.

So lustig das auch ist, trifft es auf alle Klassen. Kritikimmun lol ich habe ausversehen sogar Naxxrams mit 537 getankt. Oh mein Gott, wir lebten alle. 
Und Heros habe ich anfangs mit 520 getankt, sogar ziemlich lange weil ich keine Lust hatte den Trend nachzugehen.
Aber das mit dem Maulwürfern das kenne ich all zu gut, das beste ist es kommt noch ne 5te Kategorie die den Maulwurm hilft. das sind die Kamikazegefährdeten.
Sie unterstützen den Maulwurf immer wieder in siener Mission indem sie ständig, obwohl der Heiler keine Mana hat, der Tank sieht, dass wenig dps gefahren wird, immer wieder den Maulwurf mit folgenden Worten ermutigen nicht vom Ziel abzuweichen: "Schneller, wir haben hier nicht ewig Zeit".
Der Tank und der Heiler kommen richtig ins Schwitzen, kriegen keine Pause, weil der Maulwurf denen machmal mit der Speedy Gonsales Aura davon läuft und wie ein Irrer, hinter ihm der Motiveiser, der kaum nachkommt, aber immer wieder betont: "Schneller, schneller" alle Gegner auf sich zieht und der Tank nur durch Anstürmen von Gegner zu Gegner die einholen kann. Das Spotten reicht kaum noch aus, da wird schon die nächste Bande gepullt, in der Hoffnung, dass diesmal der Kamikazemann seine Chance bekommt und der Maulwurf
Doch wieder mal wurde nichts drauß, enttäuscht wurde die ganze ini leergesäubert, und der Tank und Healer brauchen erstmal paar Stunden Urlaub. Aber der Maulwurf macht weiter seinen Job, irgendwo. Der Kamikazemann kehrt als Held zurück, denn er habe überlebt und den Maulwurf erfolgreich durch sienen Weg begleitet.

Ob der Dk nun der beste Tank ist wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn ich würde nichtmal mehr sagen, dass der Krieger der beste Tank ist, kommt immer auf den Gegner an und was getan werden muss. Allerdings kann der DK auch ein Tank sein. Ich bevorzuge ihn lieber als ddler, denn Tank sein kann mittlerweile fast jeder.

P.S. naja es gibt schlechte Randoms und gute Randoms. Ich hatte man eine Randomgruppe die war so imba, ok haben gepullt wie sau, aber so imba ohne TS und alles down, ohne sterben. Die meisten Gildeninternen, die schaffen nichts ohne TS. Man muss halt Random spielen können und nicht einfach sturr immer das gleich emachen sondern sich auf Situationen einstellen und dementsprechend reagieren, dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn. Aber das lernt man ja nicht in einer eingespielten Gruppe. Da funktioniert alles immer genauso. Also ich gehe gerne Random. Paar mal trifft man Idioten aber das wars auch.


----------



## Black Cat (23. Februar 2009)

Frage an den TE... im ersten abschnitt deines erstellungs posts hast du fogendes geschrieben 





DamokIes schrieb:


> Krieger? Och nööööööö!
> Druiden? Buuuuhhhh.
> Dann Paladin? Hatte ich doch schon.
> Ich hab's, Todesritter! Yeahhhhh!


 Erst mal was hast du gegen die Klassen Krieger und Druid? Und auserdem hast du dir die Klasse DK (die nebenbei total überflüssig ist! ) als tank ausgesucht... also heul nich wenn du ne "schlechte" grp hattest, ich als tankfell (druidin) hab fast immer schlechte grps doch heul ich rum? Nein! Akzeptier es einfach oder lass das tanken sein...


----------



## soul6 (23. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Frage an den TE... im ersten abschnitt deines erstellungs posts hast du fogendes geschrieben  Erst mal was hast du gegen die Klassen Krieger und Druid? Und auserdem hast du dir die Klasse DK (die nebenbei total überflüssig ist! ) als tank ausgesucht... also heul nich wenn du ne "schlechte" grp hattest, ich als tankfell (druidin) hab fast immer schlechte grps doch heul ich rum? Nein! Akzeptier es einfach oder lass das tanken sein...




äh ?  mal eine frage habe an dich : "bist du sicher, dass du die storys von Damokles verstehst ?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Damokles / kreisch* wie immer super story; gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe du spielst noch länger WOW und es gehen dir die Pharmadrops nicht aus, damit du weiter alles erträgst und uns solche Storys liefern kannst !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Majestix-LdV (23. Februar 2009)

@ Damo

der Text ist ja mal klasse.

aber mal im ernst: Der SG der ich angehöre ist der DK sowohl als Tank als auch als DD vertreten.
Mit beiden Arten von DK komme ich gut klar.
Der Tank hält Aggro wie kaum ein anderer und der DD der Supportet alle Casterklassen(je nach Skill) 
und fährt Schaden wie die Sau. 
Was will man mehr? Die Frage ist halt nur ob der jenige der den DK spielt auch einen Plan davon hat.
Ich selber spiele meinen nebenbei hoch und ich muss sagen das ich bisher mit keiner anderen Klasse
schneller leveln konnte. Persönlich bleib ich Hexer mit Leib und Seele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann mal bis neulich

MfG


----------



## XxEldorianxX (23. Februar 2009)

Du sprichst mir aus der seele. Hatte erst mit einem flame thread gerechnet aber dann gesehen das ich anscheinend nich alleine bin dem es so ergeht. Gestern erst so in ahn kahet gewesen. Wir haben 1 Heiler und 2 DD gesucht. Heiler gefunden und eingeladen. Der Heiler sagte dann "Fehlen nur noch ein Tank und und 1 DD". ich korrigierte ihn und sagte "nein nur 2 DD^^" Daraufhin nur kurz " ne mit Dk als tank gehe ich in keine ini mehr" Naja am selben abend noch recht erfolgreich naxx getankt als main tank. Also alles ina allem muss ich sagen mach mir der DK als tank sehr viel spaß. Eigentlich war ich DD mit dem DK habe auf 80 dann aber umgeskillt auf tank und das wird wohl auch so bleiben.^^ In diesem sinne: lasst die DK#s tanken ihr werdet es nicht unbedingt bereuen. Und schlechte tanks gibs auch bei den kriegern und feral druiden. Es gibt immer schwarze schafe in jeder klasse...

MfG Eldorian


----------



## Harloww (23. Februar 2009)

Ich sag's mal so,

unlustig.


----------



## Tk_Seppel (23. Februar 2009)

naja, ich hab geegenüber dem dk auch gemischte gefühle. ich kenne wenige(um genau zu sein 2) gute dk's. der rest hats einfach nich wirklich drauf. Die meisten halten sich knapp über dem tank, oder du ziehst aggro wenn sie tanken. Deshalb geh ich fast nur mit tanks in inis die ich kenne, oder on denen ich weis das sie gut sind, klar gibt es auch krieger und droods oder palas what ever die nix können aber es kann net sein das wen nen dk tank in der grp is ich bei normalem schaden fahren an der 90% aggro grenze klebe und genau weis das ich mit den nächsten 2 styles aggro hab und down gehe. von den oben genannten 2 dks is einer tank und der is geil man kann guten dmg fahrn problemlos die cds rausballern ohne aggro zu bekommen. Ich hab nix gegen tanks wenn sie gut sind aber schlecht hass ich^^


----------



## DarkØm3n (23. Februar 2009)

Schöner Bericht! Volle Punktzahl!

Das einzige was ich schade finde ist, dass man, wenn man schon eineKlasse spielt, sich auch drüber informieren sollte.
Grade gestern erst Nexus-Hero mit meinem DK-Tank (der Ausnahmsweise mal als DD umgeskillt hat). Gruppe macht ganz guten Schaden, nur warum dauert es solange, bis der Mob tot ist ??
Richtig! Der andere Blut-DK, bei gut und ganz 900Dps. In einer heroischen Instanz. Ich schaute also mal aus langeweile ins Recount, welche Fähigkeiten er wie häufig benutzt. Ich schaue und schaue...dann sehe ich, er hat bis zu Anomalus, sprich dem 2. Boss, ganze 4 Eisige Berührung gewirkt. Bei ca...50 Mobs? Seuchenstoß, gar nciht vorhanden.
Ich frage ihn also, warum er keine Krankheiten auf die Mobs macht, weil ich als einer der wenigen, die sich mit dem DK beschäftigen, auch helfen wollte besser mit dem DK klarzukommen.
Seine Antwort: ''Ich habe noch nie Krankheiten benutzt'' - Ok, dass viele sich nicht mit seiner Klasse, Rotation o.ä. aueinandersetzen, ok. Aber wenn man nicht kapiert, dass Eisige Berührung + Seuchenstoß das A und O vom Todesritter sind, dann tut es mir Leid.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Und auserdem hast du dir die Klasse DK (die nebenbei total überflüssig ist! ) als tank ausgesucht... also heul nich wenn du ne "schlechte" grp hattest, ich als tankfell (druidin) hab fast immer schlechte grps doch heul ich rum? Nein! Akzeptier es einfach oder lass das tanken sein...



Da sieht man mal wieder wie dumm die bei Blizz sind, erstellen ne neue Klasse und vergessen vorher, dich zu fragen ob diese den brauchbar oder überflüssig ist. Echte Programmierer Noobs das, tsts

Aber mal im Ernst wenn du auch nur halb so lustig rumheulst wie Damo, dann bitte ich dich auf Knien...TU ES!

Ich liebe DK-DDs in der Gruppe und suche meist gezielt danach. Bisher hatte ich zwar nicht immer aber doch meistens gute Erahrungen damit.
Und da es leider so ist wie Damo (unübertoffen!) beschreibt, treiben sich auch immer genug in der Gruppensuche rum. Mein Vorteil also.

Und wie ordentlich DKs tanken können zeigt Damo grade in unserer Gilde.


P.S.
Damo denk daran, der Gürtel ist noch nicht abgearbeitet. Das heisst weiter Gildenbank putzen und unsere Rüssi polieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und übrigens Damo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist im recall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bockert (23. Februar 2009)

klasse geschrieben

btw , kenn auch nur 2,3 gute dk´s bei uns aufm server .. und das liegt nicht daran das ich dk´s verabscheue, sondern  daran das es viel zuviele gimps gibt.


----------



## Kasdeja (23. Februar 2009)

Nett geschrieben. Als willige Heilerin ist mir eigentlich egal, was tankt *g* Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Dk Tanks gemacht. Hab HDB auch mal nen Unholy Dk durchgeheilt. Geht alles^^


----------



## Immolatus (23. Februar 2009)

nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie immer top!


----------



## Waldemator (23. Februar 2009)

Megageil!!! Mehr davon!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (23. Februar 2009)

naja ^^ nice geschrieben auf jeden fall =)

aber es ist so dass der dk zwar eine schöne und durchdachte klasse von blizz ist allerdings bringt er viel durcheinander^^

Beispiel Nummer 1:
Ich will tanken...gut skill ich halt zum xten mal um diese woche ^^
Was tank ich? na gut gehn wir erstmal vio machen so als warm-macher
und dann gruppe gefunden mit 3 dks...naja das kann was werden ^^
Der dmg stimmt aufjeden fall aber diese Aggro Bestien machen bauen so extrem viel aggro auf ^^ das unnormal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel Nummer 2:
Ich geh mit meinem Pala twink ne inze healen...
am liebsten in Gruppen mit 3dks + 1 Priest ^^
Erfolg ist Gesichert glaubts mir ^^


----------



## MadMat (23. Februar 2009)

moin.

immer wieder sehr schön geschrieben.


es gibt immer solche und solche.....und genau solche sind es die den solchen den tag versauen.

grüße ;-)


----------



## noizycat (23. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal wieder sehr viel Wahrheit drin ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Wer meint, DKs könnten nicht tanken, hat blos noch keinen guten erlebt ... oder spricht da der Neid?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. Februar 2009)

Ich denke man sollte vorsichtig sein jetzt die Schuld alleine bei den Random Gruppen zu suchen. Schließlich hat die Heldenüberklasse alles dazu beigetragen sich selbst als Gruppenuntauglich zu verkaufen. Lest doch mal so den Chat durch, und ihr werdet sehr schnell verstehen....

....in den heuldenden Fjorden sucht ein Magier Unterstützung für eine Gruppenquest....gefühlte eine Sekunde später steht im Chat "SCHAFFT MAN SOLO", und wenn man kuckt, ahja, Todesritter.....ein anderer fragt nach Hilfe für ne BC Hero, was steht sofort im Chat drin "Schafft nen DK doch solo".

Also ehrlich, wenn bei alles und jedem immer ein DK schreibt dass man das solo schafft, wieso soll ich den dann in ne Hero Ini in Nordend mitnehmen.....schafft er bestimmt doch auch solo ^^


----------



## Dreidan (23. Februar 2009)

Sauber. Alle bestehenden Klischees sehr schön rausgearbeitet. Ich konnte richtig mitfühlen obwohl mir derartiges mit meinem DK Tank noch nie passiert ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (23. Februar 2009)

schöner bericht !!!!!

leicht übertrieben aber leider wahr....

ps: dk´s haben nicht aus spaß tankfähigkeiten ergo können sie auch tanken.....

ich würd mir von anderen leuten nichts sagen lassen....als ich mit meinem age in kral war meinte der jäger ich soll heilen....


----------



## Resch (23. Februar 2009)

@Vorposter ich nehme an das du deinen Mage meinst und nich deinen age 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Einfach geil geschrieben, denk dir noch 100 Texte aus verpack sie in einer Sammlung und ich kauf sie^^


----------



## KayaDiabolin (23. Februar 2009)

ROFL, ich kann nicht mehr. Extrem geiler Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das geschilderte Problem ist zwar nicht ganz so lustig, aber wie du es geschrieben hast - einfach genial ^^
Btt: Todesritter sind noch neu und daher noch nicht im Spiel akzeptiert. Hab Geduld und raide weiter wo du kannst. 
Man wird dich schon als guten Tank anerkennen, keine Sorge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (23. Februar 2009)

Du warst mal besser, aber es hat immernoch einen gewissen Charme.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Februar 2009)

stulle8 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> rofl
> ...




öhm mit 60 is man quasi frisch aus dem Startgebiet raus und spielt den DK seit ca. 2-3 Stunden oder so (hab nicht auf die uhr gekuckt)
in fünf Level bekommt man die Fähigkeiten die man sich mit einer anderen Klasse in 60 lvl aneignen kann.
der Tank-DK von dem du schreibst wußte vermutlich selbst noch nicht mal was er denn nicht alles machen könnte geschweige denn das ich glaube das er überhaupt schon alle Fähigkeiten ins Interface rausgezogen hatte.
Also bitte sei nicht so kritisch und gib ihnen noch ei ... (ich wollte gerade wirklich "eine Chance" schreiben) gib ihnen noch ein paar Chancen und such dir DK's die schon ein bischen in der "Freien Wildbahn" sich ihre Hörner abgestossen haben. so ab lvl 62-63.. zumindest ist das meine persönliche Erfahrung

lg


----------



## Ginkohana (23. Februar 2009)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass ich hin und wieder auch das Gefühl habe, dass die meisten DKs ihren Char nur spielen weil es "die Heldenklasse" ist....
Zwar finde ich immer weniger Jäger, Schurken etc. die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen dafür aber immer mehr DKs die dieses nicht tun.
DK Tanks die es nicht kapieren wie man sich gegenseitig Archavon abspottet, DK DDs die sagen, dass sie nur als DD mitkommen weil der Tankplatz schon weg war jedoch auch mit Tankskillung ausreichend dmg fahren..(Naja 600dps in Burg Utgarde Hero ist ein Witz...selbst mein Pala fährt da 1,8 und der ist Tank..), Tank DKs die sagen, dass ich mit 25k unbuffed zu wenig HP habe und selbst mit 20 rumdümpeln.
Sorry aber die DKs nehmen sich einfach zuviel raus. meistens begegnen diese mir als Arrogante Flachpfeifen mit der Ahnung von ihrer Klasse wie ein Blumenzüchter von einer Operation am Herzen.
Zwar besitze ich auch einen DK aber ich hab aufgehört den zu spielen weil ich Angst hatte dass dieser zustand ansteckend ist.
Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es DKs gibt, die ihre Klasse beherrschen und sowohl als DD als auch als Tank glänzen aber leider sind das die Goldstücke unter einem Haufen Altmetall.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (23. Februar 2009)

Nice Thread wie immer einfach nur genial!!!

Zu der sache mit den DK´s

Es ist ja nunmal so das sich jetzt sogut wie jeder nen Dk erstellen und hochlvln kann weil viele sich halt denken warum soll ich ab Lvl 1 anfangen wenn man mit lvl 55 auch anfangen kann. Soweit ja kein Problem aber leider gibts halt unter den vielen vielen (saumäßig vielen) Dk´s nur vllt 15% die ihn auch gut zoken können. 

Ich rede jetzt mal nur vom PvE weil das sie im PvP viel zu Krass im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen sind wissen wir alle und das kann auch keiner bestreiten. Vorallem nervt es mich als Pala der noch vor WotLK  mit Retri skillung endlich gut schaden gemacht hat. Da wurde dann rumgeheult das der OP is und genervt und beim Dk bis jetzt nix. Ich persönlich hoffe das sich da noch nen bischen was tut aber das is ne andere Story.

Jedenfalls wollte ich noch sagen das es eigendlich kaum an dir und deinem Dk liegt noch an den Tanks im allgemeinem ^^ Ich selber bin nen guter Tank aber in den meisten Random grpen in denen ich unterwegs war ist es schlimmer gewesen als bei Satarion mit 3 adds  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier gibts auch dann wieder 2 Verschiedene DD Gruppen

Die erste Gruppe sind die dd´s die dann meinen: ach der is Pala der stell alles in die Weihe und wir holzen drauf was geht. Das is so net ganz richtig. Wenn ich die Mobs in die weihe zieh muss ich trozdem vllt mal einen Schlag machen damit ich aggro aufbaue. Aber nein schon seh ich welche die alles an dmg raushauen was geh und natürlich jeder DD auf ein anderes Target. Natürlich wird kein aggrostop gemacht oder zum tank hingelaufen wenn diese DD´s dann sehn das sie aggro haben sondern das gegenteil trifft ein. Das heißt dann für mich 3 Dd´s hinterherlaufen und mobs einsammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann wird sich beschwert warum sie denn aggro ziehn... Naja kein kommentar

Dann gibts die lustigen "Vor 2 Minuten endlich 80 geworden" DD´s. Ich selber bin sehr gerne random unterwegs gewesen und ich bin auch keiner der die leute erstmal von oben bis unten mustert. Allerdings sollte man doch sich erstmal bisschen in nonheros Ausrüsten oder sich was herstellen lassen bevor man meint das man bereit für ne Hero ini ist. Mir ist es nämlich schon oft genug untergekommen das is in ner Hero erster im Dmg war seis bei den Bossen oder beim Trash. Gut diese DD´s ziehn wenigstens keine aggro aber ich will auch net 3 stunden in der ini rumhängen.

So Fazit. 10-15% der dk zokker können ihren char auch spielen der rest könnte ihn einfach löschen und (ich für mich) geh nie mehr random weil die Qualität der meisten dd´s einfach nur noch grottig ist.


----------



## Ashaqun (23. Februar 2009)

Naja, deine vorherigen Berichte fand ich irgend wie besser. Vielleicht fühle ich mich bei diesem auch etwas angesprochen^^. Ich spiele auch einen DK-Tank. Vorher habe ich einen Jäger und einen Heilschamanen gespielt, kann also behaupten das Geschehen schon aus jeder Perspektive betrachtet zu haben. 

Natürlich trifft man hier und da ein paar Vollpfosten, allerdings glaube ich ernsthaft, dass an eurer Betrachtungsweise etwas nicht stimmt. Der DK leidet momentan unter einem ziemlich schlechten Ruf, wie damals der Jäger. Meiner Ansicht nach scheint der schlechte Ruf auf 2 Sachen zu basieren.
1) Der DK zieht schlichtweg viele Kids an. Er ist böse, er ist stark und hat ziemlich Style^^. Davon fühlen sich natürlich viele jüngere Mitspieler angesprochen und leider mangelt es dann ab und zu an Spielverständnis und Disziplin.
2) Der DK macht mit vergleichsweise mittelmäßigem Equip guten Dmg. Sehr oft habe ich schon blau/lila equipte Dks gesehen, die locker ihre 2,2k DpS fahren, wobei Mages/Hexer etc. sehr blass um die Nase werden. Dazu kommt, dass sie vor dem letzten Patch im PvP doch recht stark waren. Zusammen führt das zu einer gewissen Abneigung.

Diese 2 Punkte führen jetzt offensichtlich dazu, dass DKs kritischer betrachtet werden, als andere Spieler. Man geht auf sie einfach mit einer anderen Haltung zu und sieht oft Fehler, die man bei anderen übersieht. 

Zum Threadsteller:
Ja, diese Probleme sind alle bekannt und diese haben nicht nur DKs. Auch andere Tanks haben mit ignoranten Mitspielern zu kämpfen. Allerdings gibt es dafür auch Mittel und Wege. Ich gehe, wenn ich mich mal in eine Ini mit einer Randomgrp begebe mit der Einstellung an die Sache, dass ICH gebraucht werde. ICH bin der Tank und was ICH sage, wird gemacht. Wenn ein DDler dann meint overzunuken, dann wird es ihm einmal freundlich gesagt, dass Omen ein sinnvolles Addon ist und wenn er es wieder macht, freundlich aus der Grp gekickt. DDler sind binnen 2 Minuten gefunden. Bei Tanks und Heilern ist das schon etwas schwerer.

Des weiteren solltest du dir vielleicht mal über deine Tankrota Gedanken machen. Mit Todesgriff pullt man idR nicht und Tod und Verfall gehört auch nur ab einer Gruppendichte von 4+ in deine Rota. Wenn ein DDler mal übers Ziel hinausschießt, hast du ja auch immer noch deinen Spott + Todesgriff.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. Februar 2009)

Genial geschrieben wieder weiter so


----------



## Nightblind (23. Februar 2009)

sehr geil....

werd mir gleich mal die anderen reinziehen ;-)


----------



## Grimdhoul (23. Februar 2009)

wie immer gut geschrieben, wünsch mir aber bald wieder einen beitrag vom Ohri :-) mir liegt sein Humor ein stückerl mehr :-) und ja das soll ne Herausforderung sein *gg*


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Februar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> wie immer gut geschrieben, wünsch mir aber bald wieder einen beitrag vom Ohri :-) mir liegt sein Humor ein stückerl mehr :-) und ja das soll ne Herausforderung sein *gg*




Genau!   Endlich jemand mit Geschmack!!

(und die 50€ kommen per Scheck wie besprochen)


----------



## LordMyself (23. Februar 2009)

köstlich ^^


----------



## imbalol (23. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Dann Paladin? Hatte ich doch schon.


xD
Gut Geschrieben
1++


----------



## Berufsquerulant (23. Februar 2009)

Der vorherige Beitrag war nicht so mein Geschmack, jetzt sind wir wieder beim gewohnten und geliebten Niveau angekommen, danke dafür!

Zur DK- bzw. Tankproblematik kann ich mich so manch einem nur anschließen. Als eigentlicher DD aus Leidenschaft (Hexer) hab ich mir irgendwann mal einen DK gemacht, weil ich die Startsequenzen doch so gerne mal sehen wollte. Es machte dann Spaß, so dass ich den DK nebenbei hochlevelte, wenn mal nichts los war mit dem Main. Eines Abends schrieb mich wer aus der Gilde an, dass sie in eine Hero wollten, aber keinen Tank fänden. Also zwang man mich mit verbaler Folter dazu, mit meinem DK doch als Tank mitzugehen. Ich wollte nicht, zum einen war ich bisher als DD unterwegs (auch mit dem DK), zum anderen hatte auch ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit DKs als Tanks gesammelt. Nach massivem Druck gab ich nach, skillte schnell um und packte die zum Göück vorhandenen Tankklamotten aus. Die erste Ini war ein "wir-wipen-uns-lustig-bis-zum-endboss-vor". Mir reichte es, aber man zwang mich weiterzumachen. Nach und nach gewöhnte ich mich an das Tanken mit dem DK und wir machten eine Ini nach der anderen. Mittlerweile ist es üblich, dass ich umloggen muss auf den DK, wenn kein Tank für Inis innerhalb der Gilde gefunden wird.

Sicherlich gibt es unter den recht zahlreichen DKs eine Menge Kiddies und auch Tank-Versager. Aber die gibt es unter allen Klassen. Jeder Kalsse ist nur so gut wie der Spieler vorm Monitor. Und ein gut gespielter DK als Tank ist durchaus zu gebrauchen. Zumindest mehr als ein Mage mit 800 DPS in einer Hero oder einem Aggro-Monter ohne Rücksicht. 

Ich schließe ja auch keine Mages aus Inis aus, nur weil mir mal ein Mage aus Dummheit die Aggro geklaut hat. Der nächste Mage ist immer besser. genau wie der nächste DK als Tank...


----------



## Stonewhip (23. Februar 2009)

Also wenn Du Deine Blogs noch vertonst, könntest Du bald George "Barlow" Zaal den Rang ablaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumal von dem ja nix mehr kommt, ausser Werbung für irgendwelche Poker-Websites)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (23. Februar 2009)

nett, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wan't more pls


----------



## DamokIes (23. Februar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> wie immer gut geschrieben, wünsch mir aber bald wieder einen beitrag vom Ohri :-) mir liegt sein Humor ein stückerl mehr :-) und ja das soll ne Herausforderung sein *gg*



Ich schreib ihm was (ich schulde ihm ja noch was für den Gürtel) dann wirds auch lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theadral (23. Februar 2009)

hmm scheint aber von server zu server unterschiedlich zu sein.

ich z.B wurde sogar als ich frisch 80 war mit meinem DK (Frost Tank) in ne 10er Naxx Gruppe invitet und wurde sogar dem Druid Tank bevorzugt und durfte direkt im ersten Naxx 10er Run MT Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat soweit auch alles super geklappt keine boss wipes und für ne Random Gruppe die es an diesem abend war hatten wir dann auch nach (zu langer suche bis die gruppe voll war) auch recht fix 3 Viertel clear. 

Aber ansonsten lustig zu lesen aber kommt wie gesagt wohl auch auf den Server drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. Februar 2009)

Du solltest überlegen Bücher zu schreiben! 10/10


----------



## Frink (23. Februar 2009)

Jup, mal wieder unangefochten ein literarisches Meisterwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei deinen Erfhrungsberichten würde sogar Reich-Ranizky anerkennend nicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ergeht es genauso, nur das ich keinen tankenden, sondern einen überzeugten  Dmg-DK spiele. Klar, ich hatte Riesenspaß mit meinem Hexer, aber als ich dann mit ihm Nordend betreten habe und das erste Level nach der alten 70er Grenze überschritten hatte, merkte ich, dass es nich mehr soviel Spaß machte wie früher. Deswegen nahm ich mir eine Auszeit und testete die neue Heldenklasse. Und BÄM! Critical Hit! Ich hatte die Klasse gefunden, die am besten zu mir passt, das leveln ging fast von allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und um es mit den Worten eines mittlerweile durchs Internet berühmt gewordenen Mädchens zu sagen (Ich denke das Video dürfte allen bekannt sein^^): "Ich bin stolzer Todesritter-Fan!Und wenn ihr meint,also die Todesritter-Hasser, ihr könnt uns fertigmachen; das schafft ihr eh nich! Hört doch endlich auf, ihr seid ja eh nur neidisch!" Und so weiter und so fort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schluss noch ein frohes "Todesritter ftw!!"

Mach weiter so Damokles!!


----------



## DamokIes (23. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Frage an den TE... im ersten abschnitt deines erstellungs posts hast du fogendes geschrieben  Erst mal was hast du gegen die Klassen Krieger und Druid?...



Also bei Krieger nehm ich gern alle gängigen Waffen und bei Druiden hilft ne ordentliche Portion Flospray.




Ashaqun schrieb:


> Des weiteren solltest du dir vielleicht mal über deine Tankrota Gedanken machen. Mit Todesgriff pullt man idR nicht und Tod und Verfall gehört auch nur ab einer Gruppendichte von 4+ in deine Rota. Wenn ein DDler mal übers Ziel hinausschießt, hast du ja auch immer noch deinen Spott + Todesgriff.



Einen Gegner mit Todesgriff zu pullen, mach allerspätestens dann Sinn, wenn es sich um eine Casterklasse handelt.  In Instanzgegnergruppen also ca. in 95% aller Fälle. Punkt!
In der Regel ist "Tod und Verfall" schon ab einer Gruppendichte von einem Gegner sinnvoll! Und wer mir etwas anderes erzählt hat eben eine andere Meinung. Punkt!
Desweiteren stehen meine Künste als Tank hier gar nicht zur Debatte. (Siehe "Zitat eines Gildenkollegen" unten)
Zumal mein Skill offensichtlich für einige oberflächliche Spieler stark von meinem Equip abhängt.
Frei nach dem Leitsatz: "Wenn dieser Tank nicht das anzieht was ich gut finde, dann ist er als Noob einzustufen und hat keinen Plan!" 
Jemanden nicht mitzunehmen weil er/sie keine ordentliche Ausrüstung besitzt ist schlicht weg dumm, denn das sagt nichts, aber auch gar nichts über den Skill der Person aus!
Und jetzt, einfach mal diese Sätze sacken lassen, darüber nachdenken und bitte erst dann Antworten.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...Und wie ordentlich DKs tanken können zeigt Damo grade in unserer Gilde...


----------



## Yangsoon (23. Februar 2009)

will mehr geschichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (23. Februar 2009)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> besser als der letzte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Leider wahr was du schreibst. Fakt ist aber auch das gute 60% der Spieler mit dem Deathknight nicht umgehen können. Was ihm natürlich genau diesen schlechten Ruf bringt. Ich kenne einige gute DK's die guten Schaden fahren und mehr als super Tanken können.

Schade das nur auf solche Leute weniger Augenmerk gerichtet wird als auf die, die es nicht können.


----------



## Brissn (24. Februar 2009)

Hammer Geil 
mach weiter so

reingehaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (24. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Du warst mal besser, aber es hat immernoch einen gewissen Charme.




Ich werd noch ganz rot!


----------



## Oogieboogie (25. Februar 2009)

mal wieder sehr geil geschrieben, damo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele selber todesritter, und weiß, wie es dir ergeht^^ zwar bin ich selber dd aber habe ich auch öfter deine erfahrung durchleben müssen...

und btw: ich bin deiner meinung was diese ganzen verschwörungs theorien betrifft...sonnenaccount, schattenaccount und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (26. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Einen Gegner mit Todesgriff zu pullen, mach allerspätestens dann Sinn, wenn es sich um eine Casterklasse handelt.  In Instanzgegnergruppen also ca. in 95% aller Fälle. Punkt!
> In der Regel ist "Tod und Verfall" schon ab einer Gruppendichte von einem Gegner sinnvoll! Und wer mir etwas anderes erzählt hat eben eine andere Meinung. Punkt!
> Desweiteren stehen meine Künste als Tank hier gar nicht zur Debatte. (Siehe "Zitat eines Gildenkollegen" unten)
> Zumal mein Skill offensichtlich für einige oberflächliche Spieler stark von meinem Equip abhängt.
> ...



Nein, macht es nicht. Wenn du schon so gerne Tod und Verfall nutzt, dann lauf eben in die Mobgrp rein und setze es. Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass so viele Caster in den Inis sind, musst du das sowieso machen, da du ja nur einen Todesgriff hast^^. Ich nutze Strangulieren oder Todesgriff, wenn mal einer stehenbleibt. Und wie gesagt, ich habe jede Ini schon zig mal durch als Tank. Die spiele ich dir noch nachts um 4 mit einer Hand durch und pulle so gut wie nie mit Todesgriff.
Tod und Verfall ist eben nicht bei einem Gegner sinnvoll. Da verschleuderst du nur 3 Runen.... Wenn ich mir dann solche Aussagen von dir anhöre, frage ich mich wie weit es mit deinem Skill wirklich ist.

Es hat doch beim Tank relativ wenig mit Skill zu tun. Seit Wotlk ist es mit dem Aggrohalten ja nun nicht so schwer.... Wenn du eben mit 21k Hp in ne Hero gehst, musste dir eben Sprüche anhören. Genauso wie ein Heiler der nicht genug heilt, oder ein Ddler, der nicht über seine 1,2k DpS kommt. Wenn die Gegner dich weghauen, kannste soviel Skill haben, wie die willst.


----------



## syntax error (26. Februar 2009)

Nett geschrieben, aber deine alten Sachen hatten deutlich mehr Biss (Klassiker: Mumzilla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Nichtsdestotrotz ein "Danke schön" an dieser Stelle daß du auch weiterhin das Forum mit
deinen Threats bereicherst.

Gruß,
SE


----------



## Anburak-G (26. Februar 2009)

Sowas am morgen lässt die Mundwinkel doch wieder leicht nach oben ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (26. Februar 2009)

das ist es was ich morgens im büro brauche,
ne tasse kaffee und eine story von damo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, du hast mir den tag gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Februar 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Tod und Verfall ist eben nicht bei einem Gegner sinnvoll. Da verschleuderst du nur 3 Runen.... Wenn ich mir dann solche Aussagen von dir anhöre, frage ich mich wie weit es mit deinem Skill wirklich ist.




Weist du was die Krätze in WoW ist. Jeder aber auch jeder glaubt einem ungefragt "wertvolle" Ratschläge geben zu müssen.
Du machst das falsch,mach das so, die musst umskillen, du musst die Klamotten austauschen, du musst anders sockeln, du musst, du musst, du musst... 

Das Problem ist, das irgendwann kein Schwein mehr unterscheiden kann ob die Tips zur Kategorie "sinnvolle Hilfe" "oder blödes Gequake (siehe DK Critimmun bei 550)" gehören.

Ich für meine Teil habe es komplett aufgegeben auf solche ungefragten Ratschläge zu hören.

Entweder frage ich Mitspieler bei denen ich sehe das sie gut spielen oder ich durchforste  Guides oder Fachforen.
Wenn sich bestimmt Hinweise da immer weider und aus unterschiedlichen Quellen häufen, dann könnte  was dran sein.


----------



## Urengroll (26. Februar 2009)

Bin ich der einzige oder kommt mir das sehr abgehackt vor?
Da fehlt doch noch ein bissel oder nicht?

Ansonsten, das was da war, ist mal wieder Top und ich kann mich sogar wiederfinden..............^^


----------



## DamokIes (7. März 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige oder kommt mir das sehr abgehackt vor?
> Da fehlt doch noch ein bissel oder nicht?
> 
> Ansonsten, das was da war, ist mal wieder Top und ich kann mich sogar wiederfinden..............^^



Abgehackt? Hmmm...
Was könnte denn da noch fehlen? *grübel*
Ich habs! 

Alternatives Ende nur für Urengroll

Ich wurde ungefragt von einer Randomgruppe eingeladen HdB hero zu tanken.
Deren Mitglieder waren alle grün/blau equiptet und die Spieler hatten kaum Skill.
Aber ich hab alle Mobs und Endbosse getankt wie ein junger Gottesgott und wurde
von allen bestaunt und geliebt und auf die Friendlist gepackt. Sie gründeten
die Gilde "Aureonjünger" und huldigten mir fortan mit täglichen Opfergaben.
Dann ritten wir in den Sonnenuntergang und wir lebten glücklich und zufrieden bis
an unser Lebensende.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. März 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Dann ritten wir in den Sonnenuntergang und wir lebten glücklich und zufrieden bis
> an unser Lebensende.



Alter bist du depri drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreib doch einmal im Leben was positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (7. März 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Alter bist du depri drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Alternatives Ende nur für Öhrchen


...Dann ritten wir in den Sonnenaufgang und wir lebten glücklich und zufrieden bis
an unser Lebensende. 


Besser?


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. März 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Alternatives Ende nur für Öhrchen
> 
> 
> ...Dann ritten wir in den Sonnenaufgang und wir lebten glücklich und zufrieden bis
> ...



ähhh .... jetzt bin ICH depri  na toll!!!


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2009)

sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du hast soooo recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann nur sagen: weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limiel (17. März 2009)

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (17. März 2009)

Zu wahr das ganze.

Imho liegt das Problem hier bei bei 2 der von dir noch nicht genannten Terroristengruppen.

Die Infiltrierer

Diese große Gruppe erstellt sich einen Todesritter, durchsucht die gängigen Guide-Seiten nach dem mießesten Beispiel und wendet eben dieses an. Des weiteren spamt sie gerne mal in den verschiedenen Chat-Kanälen sinnfreie Sätze wie "Ohlololroflomg L2P du b00n" & Co. Durch dieses oft als "kiddie" bezeichnete Verhalten schaden sie der Klasse der Todesritter mehr wie die meißten anderen Gruppen.

Die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Gruppe ist ein inoffizieller Ableger der ersten Gruppe. Sie sind die Besten, können alles und wer besser ist wie sie cheatet. Zumindest in ihrer Vorstellung. In der Ansicht erfahrener Spieler sind aber eben genau das die Spieler, die sich mit ihrer Klasse in keinster Form auseinader gesetzt haben, aber für was auch, sie haben Imbalin en masse (Auch ein genialer Post *schmunzel*).

Diese beiden Gruppen sind die internen Killer der Todesritter. Und sie schaffen es mit ihren gemeinen Lügen und falschen Versprechungen immer mehr Leute auf ihre Seite zu ziehen.


----------



## Ymenia (17. März 2009)

Woah ich hab herrlich gelacht, auch wenn nicht alles stimmt was du so schreibst, denn ich habe tatsächlich in Randomgruppen(!!) auch schon mal das Gegenteil erleben dürfen.

Ich scheine deine ersten 7 Erfahrungsberichte überlesen zu haben und das werd ich dann mal nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l33r0y (17. März 2009)

> Doch Hand aufs Herz, hinter verschlossenen Türen würde sich jeder von uns ganz gerne mal von einem Deathknight so
> richtig ordentlich durchtanken lassen. *zwinker* *zwinker*



made my night 10/10


----------



## Lootelf (17. März 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> habe ich es auch in
> relativ kurzer Zeit geschafft mit meinem Verteidigungswert über die magische Grenze von 540 zu gelangen.
> Es heißt, ab diesem Wert sei man critimmun. Denn vorher braucht man gar nicht erst versuchen, eine heroische
> Instanz durchzutanken.



So, so, "heisst es" also.
Ein Blick ins Theorycraft 101 und ein weiterer Blick auf das Level eines Heroic-Bosses sagen mir was anderes.



krish_mage schrieb:


> Hat schon etwas, weil es mittlerweile so viele DK's ohne skill gibt.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## wangshi (17. März 2009)

hahahaha poah moah geil! 

wäre es jetzt nicht 06:16 würd ich dir was dazu schreiben

endlich mal wer der sich zur wehr setzt :-D 

bis jetzt wurden dk tanks nur schlecht gemacht

brb :-D

edit: ich geb dir in allen punkten recht.....(bezüglich flames usw.....)

die meisten könnenn wirklich nicht tanken wenn man dem zuhört was die anderen sagen
problem:leider kenne ich neben mir und nur 3 andere die neben mir auch tanken, 
2 stimmen den flames mit ein, und der 3. ist imba 


jedoch ist die klasse noch neu sie gibt es nicht seit 5 jahren sondern seit letzten jahres.....

anderes ding es ist anfangs extrem schwer, wenn man nur geflamet wird und nur schlecht gemacht wird

aggro auf zu bauen, leicht gegen die flamer aber dann noch gegen die mobs aggro aufbauen? =/ 

wichtig ist lass dich nicht unterkriegen schreibe dir hier später alles :-D 

dk tank, das geilste was das spiel bietet....haha das geilste ist mit dem "methadon random ersatz" 

hammer einfach nur geil! bist der beste!


----------



## b00noMat (17. März 2009)

Absolut geil!!! 
Made my day ^^


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (17. März 2009)

Sehr gute Story! Kompliment!^^


----------



## Ravenjin (17. März 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> 2. Der Professor Dr. Dr. WoW



i lolled


----------



## b00noMat (17. März 2009)

So, (incl. Gesicht) ^^

nun hab ich alle Kurzgeschichten gelesen und muss sagen mich in letzter Zeit selten so amüsiert zu haben (sollte mal über meine Freizeitgestaltung nachdenken -.-).
Ich plediere mal dafür diese Werke - und hoffentlich noch folgende - in Buchform zu verfassen.

Absolut nicht mehr zu toppen.


----------



## valibaba (17. März 2009)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) hahaha echt super ... aber als Dk ist man einfach verhasst ich spür das fast jedesmal, wenn ich mit randoms in ne inni geh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. März 2009)

Hehehehe. Spiel zwar kein WoW mehr, aber lachen mußte ich trotzdem. Es hat sich also doch nix verbessert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltusrol (17. März 2009)

10/10...einfach ein geil genialer Bericht

Auf der einen Seite musste man ja zwangsweise schmunzeln, auf der anderen Seite ist es leider meist bittere Wahrheit.

Bei uns sind mittlerweile DK´s sowohl als Tank wie auch als DD voll akzeptiert. Natürlich war man anfangs skeptisch als ein mutiger DK mit teils blauem/lila Equipment vor Mobs warf und mutig alles an sich zog was nicht niet und nagelfest war....hinterher haben wir alle nicht schlecht gestaunt...wow...der DK kann ja richtig was..

In 2 Tage kann ich hierzu eigene Erfahrungen sammeln da dann mein DK auch 80 wird und ich mich dann auch auf die Hero´s und Raids stürzen kann.

Noch was zum Thread-Titel....sehr gut gelungen...die Klasse sollte man wirklich so nennen. Ich kenne keine andere Klasse die man so herrlich unbeherrscht und aggressiv spielen kann. Wie-was-wo...der Raum ist voller Mobs....immer feste druff.... und man steht danach mit vollem Leben da. Essen...wozu...Verbände..hä?...keine Ahnung wozu ein DK Verbände braucht..vielleicht wenn man Langeweile hat...Die Kombination aus Schaden, Rüstung und Self-Heal ist jedenfalls einmalig.

Cheers


----------



## Scrätcher (17. März 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt total geil aufs tanken! Wie ein Abhängiger mit Instanzdrogenentzugserscheinung, nehme ich auch eine
> dusselige Methadon-Randomgruppe in kauf.
> 
> 
> ...




Mal wieder 10/10 danke dafür Damokles!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mal zitiert was mir so richtig bekannt vorkommt!^^

Das mit dem Hexer war interessant zu hören, ich hatte in den letzten Tagen auch schon zwei dabei, die es nicht einsehen wollten, das ein Bogenschuß nicht reicht damit sie alles geben können was keinen CD hat! Bei einem hatte ich das Gefühl, er hätte sogar noch mit seinen Schuhen geworfen um damit noch 3-5 Schadenspunkte mehr zu machen. Auf meinen Freundlichen hinweis, er möge das nächste mal doch warten bis ich tatsächlich die Aggro hätte durfte ich mir anhören, er hätte ja selbst nen Tank und ich hätte keine Ahnung..... Ich glaube auch das die meisten Maulwürfe sich als Hexer tarnen aber Glücklicherweise ist nicht jeder Hexer ein Maulwurf!

Aber dieser Begriff "Maulwurf" wird sich jetzt wohl fest einbürgern! oO


----------



## Super PePe (17. März 2009)

erfrischend wie immer

btw: wenn leute dk tanks nicht dabei haben wollen, ist def. ein dk in der gruppe, der sich nicht um den loot streiten will oder es geht um t items (so oder so, um solche gruppen sollte man ein groszen bogen machen)
dds lasse ich als tank sand fressen bis sie kappieren wie omen funktioniert - ich kann auch mit dem heiler, den boss totheilen.

stirbt der tank, hat der heiler gepennt
stirbt der heiler, hat der tank gepennt
stirbt der dd, ist er selber schuld


----------



## babidi (17. März 2009)

wie immer geil XD


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. März 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> 1. die Türsteher
> 
> 2. Der Professor Dr. Dr. WoW
> 
> ...



Zu 1:

Jupp stimmt. Muss ich mit leben. Hab ja auch das mit faulem Obst beworfen werden geschafft.

Zu 2:

Die gibt es für alle Klassen. Kaum ein Forum in dem nicht jemand so etwas zum besten gibt.  
Da sollen Palas den Hexer mit Int buffen. Hexer Portale nach IF machen oder gar Wasser.
usw.

Zu 3:

Auch davon kann jede Tank-Klasse ein Lied singen. Auch schön finde ich es immer wieder wenn
ich es aus den hinteren Boxen schon knistern höre, auf dem Mob den ich gleich anstürmen will
schon 4 DOTS sitzen oder es bereits nach dem ersten Donnerknall so was von heftig schneit
das ich mich frage, ob der Magier mich mehr hasst als die Gegner....

Wir sind in unserem Naxx Raid (10) 2 Tanks. Einer davon Todesritter. Und ich kann nur eins sagen.
Der Todesritter ist ein 1A Tank. Ehrlich gesagt, oft besser als mein Krieger und wir beide haben
nie Stress miteinander. _(und ich kriege alle Schilde *g*)_


----------



## Kankru (17. März 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ehr so, dass alle DKs tanken wollen und dann mit 80 ein Schalter im Kopf umklappt "Uch, ich muss dmg machen kack auf Tank"

Ich würd liebend gerne mal Tank-DKs durch eine Inze heilen, wenn es nur welche gäbe, aber bis zum heutigen Tage war ich in keiner Hero, in der ein DK getankt hat.

DK ist mehr so die Nische geworden "Brauchen DDs sonst wird die Gruppe net voll, lass Leute suchen... ...10 DKs ham sich gemeldet..."

Von denen mindestens die hälfte die Klasse gar nicht wirklich spielen kann.

Muss ja net sein, dass sie von Anfang an übel krass abgehn und sonst wie geil sind, nur wenn der Tank eine Gruppe tankt und die 2 DKs immer noch im Raum davor stehen und sich freuen wie schön doch die Tapete ist und sich fragen warum sie nicht ansatzweise auf den TankDmg kommen, dann frag ich mich, warum sie nicht eine (für ihr Verhalten)
sinvollere Klasse, wie den Mage für Wasser oder den Hexer für GS und SS, spielen?!
Da ich selber einen DK habe kann ich aus Erfahrung sprechen, dass man schon im 75 - 80er Bereich zwischen 1500 und knapp 2000 DPS-Bereich spielen kann, wenn man nur möchte! Und das reicht oftmals aus um den Tank in seinem DMG auszustechen
Ich finde der DK is eine tolle Klasse, auch wenn ich ihn nur auf 80 gebracht habe um einen Farmchar zu haben.
Todesritter haben nur so einen schlechten Ruf, weil sich manche einfach nicht mit ihrer Klasse befassen und/oder ihnen einfach alles egal ist und immer nur mit Autohits die Mobs in einer Instanz kloppen...
DKs können dmg machen, macht das auch!
DKs können tanken, macht das auch!


> Der Maulwurf



Der ist auch der jenige, der dann immer schon x im Target hat während Totenkopf nicht mal 1 Hit abbekommen hat.
Und es gibt auch solche, die meinen sonst keinen dmg zu machen...


----------



## BTTony (17. März 2009)

Lol - ich musste lachen. Etwas findet man immer wieder. Ich spiele aber selbst TR-Tank (lvl 77) und werde meistens super akzeptiert. Aber auf Baelgun ist auch gut Mangel an Tanks. Aber die Storys vom TE sind prima. Ich musste sehr lachen!


----------



## Felìcìtaz (17. März 2009)

sehr nice, mehr davon!!!!

ja, 550? das sollte ich mir merken! lol... werde es heute abend jedem tank auf die nase binden, allerdings eher mit einem char den keiner kennt^^
nur um mir dumme gesichter und beschimpfungen anzuhören/sehen^^

(nein,mir ist nicht langweilig!^^)


----------



## Steipilz (17. März 2009)

herrlich geschrieben und super vormuliert, auch wenn ich teils nicht ganz zustimmen kann...

ich kann nur von mir reden, spiele selbst einen dk als dd und den als main. wesshalb? er macht mir einfach am meisten spass und ja, er ist overpowered aber das auch nur kurz nachdem du ihn erstellt hast. gehts dann gegen die 80ig zu ist er so wie jede klasse, mann muss ihn beherrschen um schaden zu machen.


----------



## Nightwraith (17. März 2009)

Supi, musste lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir fehlt allerdings der DK-Bezug, der steht bei mir in Thrallmar und kommt da so schnell wohl nich mehr weg...
man hätte im DK-Startgebiet bis 80 leveln können sollen.


----------



## Carwash (17. März 2009)

Wahrlich ein schöner post.
War des öfteren sehr kurz davor einfach mal zu lachen ( geht in der Schule aber schlecht^^) aber es ist doch sehr wahr!!! Aber das glaub ich sehen nicht nur DK tanks so sondern alle angehenden Tanks.


----------



## pudelmuetze48 (17. März 2009)

Das war mal wieder gut!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und auch noch war, dass problem hatte ich damals mit meinen Healer.
Immer durfte ich nicht bei rnd gruppen auf meine heal items würfeln, weil ich als DD mit war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wangshi (18. März 2009)

@Damokles,

falls der Text ernst geschrieben und kein sarkasmus war(was jeden falls sehr geil geschrieben und total passt)
falls du hilfe brauchst mit deinem dk tank sag bescheid :-) 

ein wirkliches mackel weißt der dk tank einfach auf aber was eher nicht wirklich da ist.
das problem nennt sich aggro aufbauen...

dazu gehört ein bestimmtes feeling was der spieler bei mehreren mobs einfach haben muss bezüglich der mobgruppen
und wenn du das hast dann macht der dk tank einfach nur mega geil spaß, 
besser als jeder dd klasse oder sonst was, 
ich könnte dir jetzt mehrere rotationen aufschreiben letz endlich bringen rotationen das komplette spiel verhalten einfach rein gar nichts
es einem anderen spieler bei zu bringen,
gerade beim dk tank, da ist wichtig das in dir ruhe herrscht und dich voll auf die mobs konzentrieren kannst gute musik laufen lässt und einfach nur abgehst

die geilsten stellen im spiel sind herausforderungen, 

hds hero bronzebart event
turm hero skadie event
hdz4 hero die brennende straße

es ist einfach nur imba das feeling und die sachen die die klasse besitzt! 
es ist schlicht und es hat genau die sachen die ein tank braucht,

und bezüglich dd... ich habs auch versucht, mal dd zu spielen aber es ist einfach nur langweilig, 
klar nach der zeit hat man das equip für dd weil immer mal ein platte träger was nicht braucht, also probiert man auch mal den dd in sich zu finden

aber echt das ist nix gegen tanken...

und desto amateur hafter und low equipter die gruppen sind desto schwerer wird es natürlich, 
jedoch ist dies eine noch größere herausforderung und kann mehr spaß machen als einfach durch die ini zu prashen und marken oder equip zu sammeln....

dk tanks lasst euch nicht unterkriegen... :-) 

zu meinem verlauf als dk tank:

mein char war lvl 78 und nun fing ich an echt das war hart da fing echt die härte an ohne gilde weiter zu kommen....
ich fing an nur noch 78er nonhero inis zu tanken um an das high end nonhero equip zu gelangen als ich das nun vollständig hatte kamen nach einem so großen freuen die
heros endlich dran.... und da war ich so oft drin wirklich nach und nach lernst du leute kennen denen wünscht man einfach nur ..... nä du weißt scho :-D 
auf jeden fall hat es einfach nur fun gemacht zu sehen wie der char an equip reicher wird und ich als spieler an xp dazu gewinne :-) 

und wenn du allmählich siehst wie tanken und gruppen und so.... nä
dann merkst du dd meckern immer der tank zieht keine aggro, der heiler kann nicht heilen usw. die dd sind die unfreundlichsten im spiel :-D 
der tank ist meist aggresiv 
der heiler arrogant weil er ja eh überall mit genommen wird und so....

jedoch sind es die dd die einfach mal so zu 60 % nicht mit dem kopf im spiel sind und nicht voll und ganz dabei.
das coolste ist ja die meisten klassen haben resis diese zu bemerken ist bei dem einen oder anderen 80er immer nocht nicht angekommen
geschweige denn das dd viele kicken koennen interrupten koennen
das blutelfen ne gruppe silencen können

usw.... 

dd = support klassen nix anderes 

abgesehen davon ist im spiel das soziale verhalten überaus asozial.... 
bis auf einige wenige die locker ans spiel gehen...

sagen und zu flamen eine klasse sei scheiße weil sie gut ist, ne heldenklasse ist oder das der paladin scheiße ist weil er dies und dies kann
(das könnte man auf jede klasse beziehen und ist jetzt nur auf den pve bereich bezogen)

ist einfach easy zu flamen... jedoch ist es nicht geile eine starke klasse bei sich zu haben, eine *imba* klasse die leider mal wieder durch flames
generft werden sollte und dann auch durch die flamer generft wird...

anstatt mal nur zu meckern sollte man sich verbesserungsvorschläge ausdenken.... und sich an die eigene nase fassen...

der verfasser des textes hat aber voll kommen recht und es ist einfach ein hammer geiler text!!!! 
einzigartig wie kein anderer :-)

und vielen dank das du ihn verfasst hast, er ist humorvoll ernst und beschäftigt sich mit dem aktuellen leid der dk tanks 

5 +++++ :-)


----------



## DamokIes (18. März 2009)

wangshi schrieb:


> @Damokles,
> 
> falls der Text ernst geschrieben und kein sarkasmus war(was jeden falls sehr geil geschrieben und total passt)
> falls du hilfe brauchst mit deinem dk tank sag bescheid :-)
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Ich fühl mich sehr geschmeichelt.
Ich möchte hier nicht auf alle Punkte Deiner Ausführungen eingehen aber soviel schonmal vorweg:
Meine Texte meine ich immer ernst! Sarkasmus und Ironie spielen nur eine reichlich untergeordnete Rolle 
und sind somit, als quasi nicht vorhanden einzustufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich finde ich öfter Randomgruppen mit denen sich durchaus etwas anfangen läßt, als das ich auf einen
von mir erwähnten Terroristen treffe. Aber ich treffe sie, leider. Bedauerlicherweise aber nicht so,
wie ich das gern hätte. Nämlich zwischen die Augen.
Natürlich ist mir klar, das ich mit meinem Protestschreiben niemanden dazu bringen kann, seine Meinung über
Todesritter und deren Fähigkeiten zu revidieren aber ich kann meinem Ärger, über soviel Engstirnigkeit
mancher Spieler, Luft machen. Außerdem seh ich, Dank der vielen positiven Kommentare, das ich mit meiner 
Meinug nicht allein dastehe. Vielen Dank an Alle. Lasst uns die Welt ein kleines bischen besser machen
auch wenn es nur die Welt der Kriegskunst ist!

Damo

P.S.
Ich hoffe inständig, das die "5+++++" keine Schulnote darstellt.


----------



## chinsai (18. März 2009)

Sehr nice
Alle Erfahrungsberichte sehr schön geschrieben und zu lesen
Mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wangshi (18. März 2009)

haha ne ne

das waren 5 von 5 punkten für den text

der ist einfach, imba!!! nice one! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skap (18. März 2009)

Kann den anderen nur zustimmen: Einsame Spitze wie sonst auch.

Das der DK in vielen Gruppen unerwünscht ist könnte daran liegen das man ihm zur Zeit überall begegnet,vorallem in den BG's
was einem schon auf die Nerfen geht irgendwann.

Starker Auftritt auch hier : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETgk56xT4Mk  (0:06)

Mal was anderes


----------



## Tramadol (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoaarw hooaarw hooaarw 
Ich mag die Ritterz ^^ gib nur leider viele kacklappen darunter

Der text is wie immer 1a, bei dir es eben verlass ... finde den hier sogar fast am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painful (30. März 2009)

mal wieder richtig nett geschrieben, nur muss ich mich doch sehr wundern das der werte herr es mittlerweile geschafft hat in die gehobenen reihen der horde aufgenommen zu werden, jetzt gibts doch bei der allianz gar nix mehr zu lachen, früher konnten die armen burschen sich wenigstens noch bei buffed einloggen um mal zu schmunzeln nach einer ihrer vielen niederlagen aber was bleibt ihnen jetzt noch... nicht mehr als eine geschichte unter tränen am lagerfeuer (schön war die zeit... sang einst der freddy q.)


----------



## DamokIes (31. März 2009)

Painful schrieb:


> ... das der werte herr es mittlerweile geschafft hat in die gehobenen reihen der horde aufgenommen zu werden...



Naja. Ich geb ja zu, das ich etwas aufgestiegen bin aber es war nicht allzu schwer, da die Horde ja (leider) immernoch jeden nimmt.
Ach ja...

For the Horde! 
Ich vermisse hier einen Taurensmilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murky&Lurky (31. März 2009)

Einfach nur geil 10/10
Hab fast jeden Bericht gelesen und muss echt immer wieder aufs neue lachen und ja es stimmt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Murky&Lurky


----------



## Dimiteri (31. März 2009)

naja an sich witzig aber ich selbst hab ein totesritterndes tankendes etwas und sobald ihc on komme werd ich von 2-10 leuten gefragt ob ich nich mit innen raid oder hc will und das war zum anfang nich unbedingt anders aber server sind unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

